# Laundry Instructions



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

What do y'all do as far as including laundry instructions with rhinestone items? Do you sew some in? Include a sheet with the instructions?

I'm not sure I want to sew tags in every shirt (although I do have a great source for custom-printed ribbon if anyone needs that), but am concerned that if the instructions are separated from the garment, customers will have issues...

TIA for your input!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I print the instructions on the invoice. Hand wash, hang to dry.


Jane,
Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

So, these little guys should not be washed in the washing machine?
Not even on the gentle cycle with the tee inside-out?

Thanks


----------



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

They are fine to wash inside-out on cold; dry on low heat.

Laurie



DKgrafix said:


> So, these little guys should not be washed in the washing machine?
> Not even on the gentle cycle with the tee inside-out?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DKgrafix said:


> So, these little guys should not be washed in the washing machine?
> Not even on the gentle cycle with the tee inside-out?
> 
> Thanks


I throw mine in the washing machine with all the other laundry and then in the dryer. But that isn't what I recommend to my customers.


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I printed my instructions on the back of business cards and package it up with each shirt. Machine wash inside out on gentle, tumble dry LOW or line dry.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Swing tags in the neck label. 
It doubles up as a business card and washing instructions.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use my business card with a printed label with laundry instructions on the back of the card. I leave a bit of the label wrapped around the front of the card so the customer looks. Then attach to the neck tag with a tagging gun.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

I insert a small sheet with detailed instructions.


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

We do the same as RCouture


----------

